# DON PASQUALE - Voyage EF934 - Sept. 10 Departure



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

Will do man, for sure!

BTW - Car is showing as "Discharged" from W&W as of 15:32!! :thumbup:


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Das e92 said:


> Will do man, for sure!
> 
> BTW - Car is showing as "Discharged" from W&W as of 15:32!! :thumbup:


Mine too!!!! As of 15:33:23 to be exact. Our cars must have been right next to each other! Also, W&W shows the Don Pasquale has sailed from NYC.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

:banana: Discharged 21-09-2009 15:33:23


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hell yeah! Looking good guys. Time to call EH Harms' NJ office tomorrow to get an expected clearance date. Who is in??

I was bored and looked up Don Pasquale's last voyage to NJ and saw that most guys had there car at the VPC about 7 days after discharge. Let's hope we're about the same, or faster! I'm getting desperate, this is getting pathetic lol.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Keep us posted after you call...


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Just tried calling E H Harms office, I just get the machine after dialing extension 103. Let us know if you can get any better luck. Thanks!


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

I *think*, if I remember correct, that they open at 9:30. I have a bunch of stuff due here in the next couple of hours so I'm hoping I can call before they close today.

If you call now you should be able to get someone! I'll fire off an email really quick regardless now. 

Let us know what they say, and if they know how quick customs have been going lately :thumbup:


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Das e92 said:


> I *think*, if I remember correct, that they open at 12:30. I have a bunch of stuff due here in the next couple of hours so I'm hoping I can call before they close today.
> 
> If you call now you should be able to get someone! I'll fire off an email really quick regardless now.
> 
> Let us know what they say, and if they know how quick customs have been going lately :thumbup:


Going into a meeting in 5 mins, will call when I return. 12:30PM opening? That's f'n awesome. I wonder if they close at 5PM lol.

Will update when I call.


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, I definitely meant to put 9:30 hahahaha! My bad guys, it was 12:30 at the time I wrote the reply on the thread (I'm seriously going crazy) lol


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

Talked to EH Harms. They said my car was at customs and that it "can take anywhere from 2 days to a few weeks..... I'm sorry I can't give you an exact time frame....we're at their mercy"... daammmnnittttttt lol

I guess we just hope for the best guys.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Das e92 said:


> Talked to EH Harms. They said my car was at customs and that it "can take anywhere from 2 days to a few weeks..... I'm sorry I can't give you an exact time frame....we're at their mercy"... daammmnnittttttt lol
> 
> I guess we just hope for the best guys.


Wow I just tried calling them too.. Did you dial x. 103? Everytime I dial, I get the voicemail... Did they check on your car specifically or just said that the entire load from Don Pasquale was at customs?

Thanks!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

I emailed them actually, and got a response in a matter of minutes. They checked on my car specifically, but I'm sure all of them are at customs together. 

The thing that scares me is the "2 days to a few weeks" comment. Ughhhh lol


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think it will be 2 days, lol, my car was at the port last Friday and it has not clear custom. Mine was on the vessel which docks before Don Pasquale. My best guess is 2 weeks +


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Pete and Das e92 I'm with you guys waiting on our cars to get down to the PC for our redelivery...this wait is pretty brutal.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Quick update:

I got a email from EH Harms, they weren't as resourceful as they were to Dase92, just saying that they are informed to let us know that it could take anywhere from 7 to 10 days by instruction of BMW NA.

However, I also got an email from Jessica @ European Delivery @ BMW in NJ and she said that her entire team went down to the port today to see how the process of the VDC/Customs works and she said she saw my car! Not sure at what phase it is in though.


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

So were all the cars unloaded at NJ? Or are some unloaded in Baltimore as well?


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

enigma135 said:


> So were all the cars unloaded at NJ? Or are some unloaded in Baltimore as well?


Check the W&W website to see if your car was discharged there. Newark is where the VDC is, so I think they generally unload all the cars there.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

enigma135 said:


> Pete and Das e92 I'm with you guys waiting on our cars to get down to the PC for our redelivery...this wait is pretty brutal.


Yeah, the wait is getting to be annoying. I want my car already


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

I hear you guys... PC Delivery is going to be awesome, but this wait is just beating the crap out of me. 

When are you guys thinking PCD would happen? I'm thinking 2nd week of October, but hopefully sooner. It'd be pretty cool if we happen to pick up on the same day! Very possible given our cars might clear customs together.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah, I'm hoping for the 2nd week of October. My birthday is at the end of October so it'll be a nice birthday present.  It would definitely be cool if we picked up on the same day.


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

What cars did you guys get anyway? Might as well try to pass the time with some chit chat right? Post some pics from ED guys, I'll dig some up and post them up too.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Das e92 said:


> What cars did you guys get anyway? Might as well try to pass the time with some chit chat right? Post some pics from ED guys, I'll dig some up and post them up too.


I got a Le Mans Blue E93... Here she is...










One with the girl










The rest are here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/Dshpuntov/MunichPragueVienna

Your turn! :thumbup:


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm hoping for the second week of october too! Would be fun if we were all down there together. When did you all drop your cars off? Dropped mine off August 27th. And some of my space gray/coral 135 vert:


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

enigma135 said:


> I'm hoping for the second week of october too! Would be fun if we were all down there together. When did you all drop your cars off? Dropped mine off August 27th. And some of my space gray/coral 135 vert:


Dropped mine off on August 28th, our Euro plate #'s are 3 digits away from each other!


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

*!*



shpuntik said:


> Dropped mine off on August 28th, our Euro plate #'s are 3 digits away from each other!


You also picked yours up 3 days before me, were you late in the day pickup at the welt? I was one of the earlier appointments on monday the 24th.

Loved all your posts during your trip also great job documenting everything, and awesome car!


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

enigma135 said:


> You also picked yours up 3 days before me, were you late in the day pickup at the welt? I was one of the earlier appointments on monday the 24th.
> 
> Loved all your posts during your trip also great job documenting everything, and awesome car!


Thank you!! Great car as well, I was actually considering the 1er instead of mine. So much fun to drive!!!!!

I was actually early. Our appt was set for 2:20, I came in at 1:00PM. They asked us to wait till 3:15PM because they were setting everything up.

Did you drop off in Munich? I dropped off in Vienna, was very surprised at the quick trip to Munich; usually people say it takes 2 weeks from Vienna to Munich.


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yea dropped her off in Munich, sat there for two weeks unfortunately until it got on the Don. 

Had i gotten the coupe I would have gone with the Le Mans Blue, used to have an 01 Topaz Blue 330 coupe


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Jessica from EH Harms... She said call tomorrow regarding the status of the cars, she said that though they arrived on Monday, the cars only went into customs Tuesday morning. She said there was a decent chance that the cars would be done tomorrow... Hoping for the best!


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh man, that is GREAT news! I'll shoot Jessica an email and see what she says. Hoping for the best guys, hoping for the bessttt. I'll post some pics up now!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Mine is an Alpine White 135i. Here are some pics:


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

shpuntik said:


> Just got off the phone with Jessica from EH Harms... She said call tomorrow regarding the status of the cars, she said that though they arrived on Monday, the cars only went into customs Tuesday morning. She said there was a decent chance that the cars would be done tomorrow... Hoping for the best!


YEA,

I think yours should be out by Custom Tomorrow.

Mine ED 135i arrived in New York last Friday and was Released from Custom yesterday! Now it should be in VDC.. Now where is my date for PDC!!!!

CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 23-09-2009 00:00:00


----------



## David9962000 (Aug 12, 2009)

shpuntik: I love picture #81, 63 miles and 147 MPH! That's the way to break it in


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

I REALLY hope that our cars get out of customs tomorrow! Shpuntik, you were talking to Jessica from EH Harms you said?? Do you happen to have her email? The girl I talked to never gave me any solid info like what you got.

Here's a few pics of mine, as promised:


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

David9962000 said:


> shpuntik: I love picture #81, 63 miles and 147 MPH! That's the way to break it in


Haha thanks man! I couldn't resist the no speed limit on the Autobahn, I did take it easy though and got it up to 147 very slowly :thumbup:



Das e92 said:


> I REALLY hope that our cars get out of customs tomorrow! Shpuntik, you were talking to Jessica from EH Harms you said?? Do you happen to have her email? The girl I talked to never gave me any solid info like what you got.
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine, as promised:


Great car man! *bows down to the M* First thing you MUST do, get the painted reflectors to hide those ugly orange reflectors... I did speak to Jessica, didn't get her email but will call her tomorrow morning to follow up. I am really hoping I get the car next week. I'm leaving to Chicago October 5th for a week for business and won't be able to concentrate if I know the car is @ the dealer!


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you sir! Hopefully we get some good news today guys. Any news from EH Harms??

You don't even know, I already basically have OEM reflectors on order and am just waiting on the car to send them to the paint. Alpine White has 5 variants, so when painting AW I always like to have the car there for reference. After that there are already plans for her, but I'll keep her a little stock for at least little while hahaha. 

Anyways, let me know if you guys here anything, please! I spoke to Jessica at BMW NA ED and she said she saw my car at the port as well! She's spent more time with my car in the last month than I have; I'm jealous lol!


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Das e92 said:


> Thank you sir! Hopefully we get some good news today guys. Any news from EH Harms??
> 
> You don't even know, I already basically have OEM reflectors on order and am just waiting on the car to send them to the paint. Alpine White has 5 variants, so when painting AW I always like to have the car there for reference. After that there are already plans for her, but I'll keep her a little stock for at least little while hahaha.
> 
> Anyways, let me know if you guys here anything, please! I spoke to Jessica at BMW NA ED and she said she saw my car at the port as well! She's spent more time with my car in the last month than I have; I'm jealous lol!


Just spoke to Jessica @ EH Harms... *MY CAR IS RELEASED*!!! :roundel:

She also said that most of the load from the Don Pasquale was released as well. Hopefully VDC is nice and smooth and we can have our cars soon!


----------



## Das e92 (Aug 5, 2009)

SAME HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just spoke to EH Harms and my car is now in BMW's hands. 

Let's hope the VPC is working overtime this weekend


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for the update, shpuntik. :banana: I hope mine was released too.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

What do you think the chances are that my car will arrive @ the dealer next week? My dealer is about 20mls away from VDC... I really want to pickup the car next week as I'm leaving to Chicago for business, for a week, next Monday. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Mine was released too! :banana:


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Pete Teoh said:


> Mine was released too! :banana:


:roundel::beerchug::supdude:


----------



## rac390 (May 1, 2009)

Congrats to everyone that has made it this far! My car was also on the Don Pasquale. Do your cars show through Customs on the WW website?


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Das e92 said:


> SAME HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just spoke to EH Harms and my car is now in BMW's hands.
> 
> Let's hope the VPC is working overtime this weekend


Did you all call BMW NA European delivery? I call today even my car said eh harms release to custom but according to BMW it has not reach VPC yet at it's await and still stuck at Department of agricultural.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

wmo168 said:


> Did you all call BMW NA European delivery? I call today even my car said eh harms release to custom but according to BMW it has not reach VPC yet at it's await and still stuck at Department of agricultural.


That's wierd... Dept of agriculture?? Did you try to sneak in some beer or bratwurst?:dunno:

I did speak to Jessica @ ED @ BMWNA and she said that although it has been released, it still doesn't reflect that in her system (usually takes a day). Once its there, VPC will take over and move the car thru.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

rac390 said:


> Congrats to everyone that has made it this far! My car was also on the Don Pasquale. Do your cars show through Customs on the WW website?


The W&W site doesn't show that it's passed through customs yet but I called EH Harms this afternoon and they told me that it has. I'm guessing the web site will be updated in a day or two.


----------



## Guards Red Car (Sep 8, 2007)

*Don Pasquale Car @ Dealer on Monday!*

I sat down yesterday with my dealer (lower Connecticut). He looked up my ED car on his system - no notation yet of it being at BMW VDC. However, one of his customers' _NON ED _5 series was listed in his system as on auto carrier for arrival to dealer on *9/28 Monday*!! He estimates (hopes!) he will see my car within a week! I wonder if ED cars spend a bit more time in customs and/or VDC than NON ED cars?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Has anyone heard from BMW NA yet about delivery dates? ... especially those of you who are doing PCD?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

wmo168 said:


> I call today even my car said eh harms release to custom but according to BMW it has not reach VPC yet at it's await and still stuck at Department of agricultural.


A month ago mine took 3 days for customs and 8 days for the Department of Agriculture. The BMW WWW site said that the car was at the VPC when it was still held by the DoA. My CA called and gave me a redelivery date that turned out to be a week premature. The people at BMW ED were the only ones that really knew where my car was.


----------



## rac390 (May 1, 2009)

Well, I just called BMWNA ED and they said my car had not been released from Customs yet. They said I should call them back mid-week. That's like 2 weeks in post-ED corrected time. All I can think is "Intensive Customs Audit" .


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

rac390 said:


> Well, I just called BMWNA ED and they said my car had not been released from Customs yet. They said I should call them back mid-week. That's like 2 weeks in post-ED corrected time. All I can think is "Intensive Customs Audit" .


When did your car arrive to the port? According to EH Harms, my car was released from Custom July 25th and according to BMW NA ED, my car is still with Custom and not at VPC. I guess in between it is hold up in Department of Agriculture which could takes up to 8 days or Months (Intensive Customs Audit) per other poster.

Oh well, I just made my third payment (3 months total) on the car and I only drove it for a week.

Anyone have news on theirs?


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got a email from BMW ED... my car is at VDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roundel::freakdanc


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

shpuntik said:


> Just got a email from BMW ED... my car is at VDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roundel::freakdanc


Congrats! I hope mine isn't too far behind.


----------



## tlav4 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dumb Question: How do you guys get email from BMW ED. Is this from your CA or someone else? Thanks tlav4
08 135
06 330 
10 528 was on Don Pasquale


----------



## Guards Red Car (Sep 8, 2007)

*??Status on W&W Website*



shpuntik said:


> Just got a email from BMW ED... my car is at VDC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roundel::freakdanc


What is your "Status" on W & W Website http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep// (i.e. does Status say "Discharged" or something else??


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Guards Red Car said:


> What is your "Status" on W & W Website http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep// (i.e. does Status say "Discharged" or something else??


Still doesn't say "Customs Cleared" or anything like that. Just Discharged. Not sure if W&W updates as quickly.


----------



## Geoff Daniels (Jun 19, 2009)

My 335i Coupe was on the Don Pasquale and was received by VPC at 1200 AM 9/28/09. My CA has been watching for it and notified me today. I had dropped it off in Munich on 28 August. Hopefully it does not take long to be processed and trucked down to Maryland.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Geoff Daniels said:


> My 335i Coupe was on the Don Pasquale and was received by VPC at 1200 AM 9/28/09. My CA has been watching for it and notified me today. I had dropped it off in Munich on 28 August. Hopefully it does not take long to be processed and trucked down to Maryland.


Dropped mine off on August 28th as well, in Vienna. Is at the VPC as of yesterday, hoping I have it soon. My dealer is only 20 miles away from VDC! lol


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Geoff Daniels where in MD are you? You dropped off the day after I did in Munich.


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

BMW site shows my car at the preparation center...WOOHOO! Still haven't heard from BMW about performance center delivery though :-\


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Woohoo! :str8pimpi:sabrina::freakdanc:roundel::banana::guitar:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I just got an email from my CA. It looks like the PC schedule is full for the 14th. I'm scheduled for the 16th. Too bad I won't be able to meet up with you guys.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Das e92 said:


> See you guys there!
> 
> Confirmed for October 14th. Can't wait! What time are you guys flying/driving in?
> 
> We should all grab dinner the night before.


Das, you from South Florida too? I am flying up Oct 13th in the afternoon and drving back to Florida the next day (10 hours)

what city you live in?

PM me if you want to keep in touch.


----------



## drjntn (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll be picking up my 135i also on the 14th.

See you guys there!


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

What a burn my CA just called and told me the earliest was the 21st....DAMN


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

enigma135 said:


> What a burn my CA just called and tole me the earliest was the 21st....DAMN


It could be worse. At least you don't need your bumper replaced and have to worry about unmatched paint.


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah touche....Sorry about that shputnik you're right. Sorry again about the bumper.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

enigma135 said:


> What a burn my CA just called and tole me the earliest was the 21st....DAMN


That sucks. It's bad enough for me to wait 16 more days.



shpuntik said:


> It could be worse. At least you don't need your bumper replaced and have to worry about unmatched paint.


Sorry to hear about that shpuntik. From what I hear the repair shop at the VPC is very good.


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Pete Teoh said:


> Sorry to hear about that shpuntik. From what I hear the repair shop at the VPC is very good.


Hope you're right man.


----------



## Guards Red Car (Sep 8, 2007)

*Customs Intensive Audit*

Got the disappointing telephone call today from Jessica at BMW NA ED - My car ("and about 10 others") have been pulled -- I will keep the vigil going on the following (existing) thread: "Customs intensive audit" -- It would be nice if any festers could keep me company while I wait -- Thanks


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Guards Red Car said:


> Got the disappointing telephone call today from Jessica at BMW NA ED - My car ("and about 10 others") have been pulled -- I will keep the vigil going on the following (existing) thread: "Customs intensive audit" -- It would be nice if any festers could keep me company while I wait -- Thanks


Wow, they pick your 7 for audit... sorry to hear man, I hope it wont take too long


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Guards Red Car said:


> Got the disappointing telephone call today from Jessica at BMW NA ED - My car ("and about 10 others") have been pulled -- I will keep the vigil going on the following (existing) thread: "Customs intensive audit" -- It would be nice if any festers could keep me company while I wait -- Thanks


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck I thought I had it bad..... Das is no good. Here's to a speedy audit :beerchug:


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck Guards. Hopefully it's done pretty quick and you get your 7 back soon. 

I also got a call from my CA yesterday telling me my car was also damaged, he said it was just cosmetic damage on the wheel, so they have to order a new M-Sport 261 style wheel for my car because they don't have any in stock there. Hoping that there isn't any other unseen damage :-\


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

enigma135 said:


> Good luck Guards. Hopefully it's done pretty quick and you get your 7 back soon.
> 
> I also got a call from my CA yesterday telling me my car was also damaged, he said it was just cosmetic damage on the wheel, so they have to order a new M-Sport 261 style wheel for my car because they don't have any in stock there. Hoping that there isn't any other unseen damage :-\


That sucks man. At least they are replacing the wheel and not just giving you the car and "hoping for the best".


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got an email from BMW ED... The car was released to trucking and should be at the dealer next week!!!!!!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

shpuntik said:


> Just got an email from BMW ED... The car was released to trucking and should be at the dealer next week!!!!!!


Congrats! That was a quick repair.


----------



## Guards Red Car (Sep 8, 2007)

*Is this possible??*

Car may be at VDC (BMW USA website says my status is at Prep Center) - Can I be through Intensive Customs Audit this soon?? Will post my follow up on the "Intensive Customs Audit" Thread -- Thanks to all Don P friends


----------



## tlav4 (Aug 12, 2008)

We picked up our 2010 528 on Thursday 10/2/09 at Open Road BMW (Edison NJ, pretty close to VPC in Jersey). Open Road did a great job with our European Delivery. Hope you all get your cars soon.

tlav4
2010 528 sport (drop off Munich 8/26/09, delivered 10/02/09)
2008 135
2006 330


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

tlav4 said:


> We picked up our 2010 528 on Thursday 10/2/09 at Open Road BMW (Edison NJ, pretty close to VPC in Jersey). Open Road did a great job with our European Delivery. Hope you all get your cars soon.
> 
> tlav4
> 2010 528 sport (drop off Munich 8/26/09, delivered 10/02/09)
> ...


That's awesome but


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

shpuntik said:


> Just got an email from BMW ED... The car was released to trucking and should be at the dealer next week!!!!!!


Congrats shpuntik! Really happy for you.

I just had to call my CA yesterday and try and cancel my PC delivery unfortunately. Haven't gotten word yet if the car is already on a truck down to the PC or not though. Hoping they haven't shipped it down yet since they were waiting on a new rim to be delivered from Germany.


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

enigma135 said:


> Congrats shpuntik! Really happy for you.
> 
> I just had to call my CA yesterday and try and cancel my PC delivery unfortunately. Haven't gotten word yet if the car is already on a truck down to the PC or not though. Hoping they haven't shipped it down yet since they were waiting on a new rim to be delivered from Germany.


hey my car is in extensive customs audit too  any word news about your car?


----------

